# Nhandu Tripepii sling enclosure ideas



## TriMac33 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi all! I have a 1" Nhandu Tripepii sling coming into my care this week. I'm looking for ideas as to how to set up an enclosure for this sling as well as any tips you may have! The Nhandu genus is one that is quite new to me in keeping! Many thanks!


----------



## cold blood (Dec 2, 2019)

Deli Cup Setup for Terrestrial Slings 1-3"



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2017
__ 6
__
enclosure




						Deli cup set up for terrestrial slings 1-3"
					
















Resized952017031295225612



__ cold blood
__ Mar 13, 2017
__ 3



						Re-housed 40 min ago...already blocked the hide, moved the plant, dug a hole (behind the glare)...
					




Standard terrestrial slings set up.

Love the look of this species...fast growing, great eaters, although they can be more skittish and defensive than other Nhandu.













N. tripeppii



__ cold blood
__ Nov 18, 2017


















Nhandu tripeppii



__ cold blood
__ Jan 6, 2018
__ 1


















tripeppii



__ cold blood
__ Sep 3, 2018
__ 4
__
brazilian giant blond tarantula
nhandu
nhandu tripepii
nhandu vulpinus
tripepii




						one of the nastier species i keep...easily the most defensive and skittish Nhandu IME
					
















tripeppii female



__ cold blood
__ Mar 6, 2019
__ 5
__
brazilian giant blond tarantula
nhandu
nhandu tripepii
nhandu vulpinus
tripepii

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## TriMac33 (Dec 2, 2019)

cold blood said:


> Deli Cup Setup for Terrestrial Slings 1-3"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent! Thanks for the reply!

This is what I've come up with. I just did the standard terrestrial. I'll also include a water cap and overflow it slightly on one side.


----------



## darkness975 (Dec 2, 2019)

TriMac33 said:


> This is what I've come up with. I just did the standard terrestrial. I'll also include a water cap and overflow it slightly on one side.


Shouldn't be a problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Dec 2, 2019)

TriMac33 said:


> Excellent! Thanks for the reply!
> 
> This is what I've come up with. I just did the standard terrestrial. I'll also include a water cap and overflow it slightly on one side.


looks good....just keep part of the sub damp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scooter1685 (Dec 3, 2019)

Congrats! I love the look of these guys. I'm definitely beginning to understand why Ts are so addictive

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## TriMac33 (Dec 3, 2019)

scooter1685 said:


> Congrats! I love the look of these guys. I'm definitely beginning to understand why Ts are so addictive


Haha they definitely are! Very rewarding animals to keep.


----------



## Vanisher (Dec 3, 2019)

All slings with a few exeptions should be kept the same. Small containers and 2 inch of moist sub give or take. If the cantainer is to small for a waterdish, just spray the sides dlightly 2 times a week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TriMac33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Vanisher said:


> All slings with a few exeptions should be kept the same. Small containers and 2 inch of moist sub give or take. If the cantainer is to small for a waterdish, just spray the sides dlightly 2 times a week


Perfect, thanks for the response!

I'll add to this thread, Tarantula Canada very kindly sent me the tiniest (1/6") Lasidora Parahybana as a freebie. Admittedly, this is the smallest sling I've ever had in my care! Will a spooder this size take cut up segments of mealworms?


----------



## cold blood (Dec 4, 2019)

TriMac33 said:


> I'll add to this thread, Tarantula Canada very kindly sent me the tiniest (1/6") Lasidora Parahybana as a freebie. Admittedly, this is the smallest sling I've ever had in my care! Will a spooder this size take cut up segments of mealworms?


yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------

